# Thinking about moving to Angeles city



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

I have lived in Cebu city and Davao city before and it is nice there but I am thinking about going to Angeles city this time. My GF lives in Manila and I don't want to live there. Anybody have local knowledge as to the cost to live there compared to other places? I know there are a lot of military people around the area do to Clark and Subic Bay close by. Does this raised the cost any? I am military also. A former Marine. Is there any advantage for me living close to Clark and Subic bay?

All info would be appreciated about the Angeles city area. What about typhoons there also? Since I have been in the southern islands we were pretty much free from them all the time.

thanks

art


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

First of all, Semper Fi. To answer the question, I think if you look through this forum and a couple other PI Expat forums available, And some of the YouTube channels by Expats already there, you'll find the answers already addressed in large part, as I have over the past year while preparing our move. There are way too many variables unanswered in the question to then answer accurately, as some obviously live on $1K per month, while others live on a whole lot more and in between...depends on what type and size place you want rent (or buy), where it is, gated or not, condo, apt or house, car or no car, etc. From what JetLag and others have posted in past, seems the VFW in Angeles might be good to check out for some info once there. I've only visited friends there with my Asawa, but we are pretty sure it's not for us, whereas Subic might be. Can't comment on recent typhoons personally, but watching on line, seems Angeles faired well for a long time now. I was living at Subic when Pinatubo blew along w/ the Typhoon same time, and we know that wiped out both places at the time, but both rebuilt as is life anywhere disaster strikes. 

Anyway, research and maybe provide more info here on exactly what Your needs and wants are if living in Angeles, and I reckon you might get some more replies and worthwhile feedback. Best of luck.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Example
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/1145389-post6.html


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ph...u-were-me-where-would-you-go.html#post1002466


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey Nickleback99

I lived in a little city called Tagum just north of Davao. Very nice place on the main National Hwy. It was a small place but very modern. We had 5 malls there. The cost of living was cheap also. We had a 2 bedroom apartment with dinning room, living room, kitchen and bathroom for 8,000 pesos. had a locked steel gate and fence in front. It was nice there. I walked everywhere and also rode the tricycle. We had no taxi or jeepney there. Didn't need them. We had 2 hospitals there also. I was thinking about going back there. This is why I was inquiring about Angeles city and the surrounding areas. I wanted to make a comparsion to the area of getting around, safety and cost to live there.

The main problem we had in Tagum we lost water pressure everyday from around 8 am to about 2 pm and roving blackouts.

thanks for your info

art


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

And thanks for your info on Davao....that sounds pretty enticing, but at this point furtherest point south my Asawa wants to go is Dumaguete, but just not sure how long we'll stay PI overall since school will definitely matter for our kid(s) by 6th grade when they'll be way beyond my supplemental abilities. 

So, I take it your gal in Manila was not with you in Davao? Best of luck and hope all goes well. S/F, JC


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

And I apologize, looking back on it, if came across as condescending in the orig answer post. Thinking now maybe that Simon### on the other Moving to Angeles thread could certainly give you the answers you're looking for? If you do move, would be interested to hear your thoughts once there with a few months on ground.


----------



## bigpearl (Jan 24, 2016)

greenstreak1946 said:


> Hey Nickleback99
> 
> I lived in a little city called Tagum just north of Davao. Very nice place on the main National Hwy. It was a small place but very modern. We had 5 malls there. The cost of living was cheap also. We had a 2 bedroom apartment with dinning room, living room, kitchen and bathroom for 8,000 pesos. had a locked steel gate and fence in front. It was nice there. I walked everywhere and also rode the tricycle. We had no taxi or jeepney there. Didn't need them. We had 2 hospitals there also. I was thinking about going back there. This is why I was inquiring about Angeles city and the surrounding areas. I wanted to make a comparsion to the area of getting around, safety and cost to live there.
> 
> ...


Firstly welcome to the Forum (from me), lots of info if you care to search, google is also my friend and sometimes answers questions others cannot. As far as water pressure and power losses,,,,, "welcome to the Philippines" it happens even in Manila, the excitement/downside of living in your chosen country/City/province. Cannot answer any questions about Angeles City, some thing you need to check out for yourself even with the input from this and other sites and your own research.
A question and none of my business, but why are you living in Tagum while your lovely lady lives in Manila? 
I lived in Manila for nearly 12 months and liked the place,,,,,,, apart from the pollution, the black grime coated all the furniture as well as our lungs, everything else was on hand, very convenient with lots of things happening all the time.
Angeles City, go there, check it out, listen to other contributors, at the end of the day it will be up to you and your SO to make that decision, gods speed and enjoy where ever you put your roots down again, been around the Phills and all places have good and bad points.

Cheers, Steve


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

Hey guys---I wasn't with my GF at the time I was living in Tagum. I had a friend named Gary from the USA that lived there with his filipino wife. that is how I got to Tagum. It is a very nice place. Nickleback99 mentioned not going south with all the uprising there with the militants. I did find Davao and the surrounding areas safe. I would go back to Tagum but my gf family is in the northern Luzon area so that is why I was thinking about Angeles city. Tagum is about 1 1/2 hr from Davao. Just north of Dano city on the National hwy. I use to walk all around Tagum each day going to the malls, coffee shop or just seating at the park in the center of town. I met a lot of the local police there also. Very friendly place with all the modern comforts. They even now have a cimena in the new mall they built right on the National Hwy that goes through town. 

thanks guys


----------

